# 722 & Pioneer VSX-21 Audio Issue



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Recently upgraded from an older Yamaha to a new Pioneer VSX-21 and when watching HD channels, audio over HDMI comes through fine, however when changing to SD channels, no audio at all. 

Is it 722 or some other issue with the receiver? Do I need to connect a optical cable to get all audio?

thanks


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

What is your Dolby setting at? is it set to DD/PCM. If it not, try that and see if that helps.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Your amp may be set for DD 5.1 only, so when the receiver switched to stereo (DD 2.0) it ignores it.

Go into the setup on your amp and set it to see both.

Also set the 722 for DD and PCM (Menu-6-7 on my 722k).


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Be aware that there is a small hdmi incompatibility issue between the 722k and the VSX21. I've been talking to Pioneer about it. Often, when I turn on the 722 and V21, I get sound but no video. Pioneer says the 722 needs a firmware update to lessen the response time of the hdmi handshake from the RX...or something like that.

I had the same ausio problem and switched my 722 to pcm only.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

I tried several settings on both sides, it was strange, HD channels, no audio problem, SD channels nothing, so I rebooted the receiver and it started to work. Go figure, I had not power-cycled my 722 in months, cannot even recall when the last power outage we had might have power-cycled it. I had just switched to HDMI audio for the first time ever, so perhaps it just really needed that master reset..

thanks for the suggestions..


----------

